# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Lagoa das Sete Cidades

## F. Lázaro

_En español: Lago de las Siete Ciudades_, es un doble lago situado en la depresión de un enorme cráter en el archipiélago portugués de las Azores. Se compone de dos pequeños lagos diferentes (Lagoa Azul y Lagoa Verde) conectados entre sí por un paso estrecho (y cruzado por un puente), que se encuentra dentro de un volcán inactivo en el tercio occidental de la isla de São Miguel. La Lagoa das Sete Cidades forma parte de un paisaje natural de interés comunitario: es el mayor cuerpo de agua en la región y uno de los recursos de agua dulce más importantes del archipiélago.

El lago está situado dentro de la caldera del macizo de Sete Cidades, en un antiguo volcán, formada sobre varias capas de cenizas, piroclastos, lavas basálticas y traquita. Es un estratovolcán construido a partir de las fases alternas de eyecciones explosivas y efusivas, las erupciones antes de la caldera son predominantemente basálticas, una etapa traquítica de formación y una etapa posterior a la caldera, que consiste en alternar erupciones de basalto y traquita. La erupción que formó la caldera fue provocada por una inyección de basalto en una cámara de magma traquítica poco profunda.

Estas estructuras geomorfológicas permiten variar las propiedades hidro-químicas y produce muchos tipos de redes de circulación de los manantiales y el agua. En general, las formaciones con buenas características hidrodinámicas son las zonas con flujos de lava, piroclastos basálticos y/o de piedra pómez, condicionado por las altas temperaturas, se han producido condiciones impermeables. Los acuíferos son de menor permeabilidad, volcanes con importantes volúmenes de hidro-geológica. En consecuencia, la acumulación de ceniza en el fondo de los cráteres y calderas han condicionado la formación de lagos.

Aunque la Lagoa das Sete Cidades es un lago (que sólo es dividido por un puente), la mayoría de la gente se refiere a ella de forma separada: Lagoa Verde y Lagoa Azul. Literalmente, el Lago Verde y el Lago Azul (respectivamente), se denominan así por el reflejo del pigmento de los cuerpos: cada lado del lago refleja la luz del sol en diferentes colores.

Fuente: Wikipedia.

Ahora, doy paso a unas cuantas imágenes que he visto a través de panoramio. Pongo la imagen en miniatura, y pinchando sobre ella, nos dirige automáticamente al enlace en panoramio donde podemos ver el autor de la imagen, así como si queremos verla a mayor tamaño.



















Y con estas, creo que ya es suficiente para admirar la belleza de este impresionante paraje en tierras lusas.

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya paraíso que tienen nuestros vecinos.

No me importaría perderme una temporada por estos parajes :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Vaya paraíso que tienen nuestros vecinos.
> 
> No me importaría perderme una temporada por estos parajes


¡¡o dos!!
Vaya sitio de lujo

----------


## perdiguera

Parece impresionante. Es muy bonita la zona.
Pero me parece que han sacado las fotos uno de los pocos días que no llueve.

----------


## Luján

Azores es uno de los sitios que tengo en mi libreta de viajes pendientes.

Son unas islas preciosas.

----------


## M.Akram

Azores es uno de los sitios que tengo en mi libreta de viajes pendientes.

----------

